# Chatroom



## Beazer (Jun 2, 2008)

Feel free to stop on by the chat room guys. Dont be shy, there's some pretty chill people in there and its great to get to know people from the forums without the delaying of waiting for posts. I wont lie, its been a little slow so we definitely would like to see more people. Just click on the "Chatroom" link underneath the banner of this site and it will take you to it. Thanks guys, hope to see you there! 


-Jon DeLong


----------



## AB^ (Jun 2, 2008)

No one wants to talk to you Jon, you're just going to have to accept that sad fact of life. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

XD I used to go there all the time, but no one was ever on. I think it's time for another scheduled chat.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

there's nobody to talk to there ...  and now I'm sad ...lol


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

You still there? If so, I'll come in.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 4, 2008)

DZLife said:


> XD I used to go there all the time, but no one was ever on. I think it's time for another scheduled chat.


I agree we should set something up cause everytime I go in there nobody is ever there.


----------

